# 2009 Macmillan appeal



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

Come on fellow members 2009 is nearly finished and the £ 3000 target is only 51% complete lets all make a effort to reach the target. Any donations can be made The McMillian Staff do a brilliant job ( I have 1st hand experience with them in the last days of my father) and I am sure plenty of other members have had the same experience. Think of Peter & Chris. I am sure plenty of members deal with Ebay if so they will have a Paypal account. The last time I donated £5 ( or 2 pints at the pub ) to our appeal it only cost me £ 4.70 ish approx due to TAX reasons. 

WHATS £ 5!!! please donate now, now,now


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

Come on everybody whats £ 5 ( 2 pints) lets all help this worthwhile charity.THINK OF PETER.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

indeed 8)


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

Lets keep this thread going a little longer in memory of Peter & for Chris


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Could everyone that would like to send flowers to Peter but would rather add a donotion to the Charity-- as I know Peter, like myself are so Grateful for the McMillian Nurses.
It would boost the Charity fund and at the same time say goodbye to Peter.
Does anybody else think that is a good Idea???


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I think its a good idea and was going to suggest the same, perhaps after conferring with Jock and Norman about Chris's wishes.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

sallytrafic said:


> I think its a good idea and was going to suggest the same, perhaps after conferring with Jock and Norman about Chris's wishes.


But This is just a wish that I would like to do and if others follow that would be great.
Hull is a long way away and perhaps Chris might have other ideas such as the Hospice that Peter was at.
But I was just saying to Ray Flowers are alright but I want to do something Positive so I would like to give mine to Nukes Charity.


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

locovan said:


> Could everyone that would like to send flowers to Peter but would rather add a donotion to the Charity-- as I know Peter, like myself are so Grateful for the McMillian Nurses.
> It would boost the Charity fund and at the same time say goodbye to Peter.
> Does anybody else think that is a good Idea???


 Brilliant idea , lets get the fund boosted up beyond the target??


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Well you have twisted my arm (not that it needed to much twisting) and chucked in £20! :wink: 

Keep at it......

Keith


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

locovan said:


> sallytrafic said:
> 
> 
> > I think its a good idea and was going to suggest the same, perhaps after conferring with Jock and Norman about Chris's wishes.
> ...


Sorry Mavis that my post may have come over as saying we should wait. I was just excusing myself for prevaricating  when I should have posted what I felt straight away or said nowt. 

(you have a pm)


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Thats ok Frank I know what you meant --at times like this we each do what we feel is in our heart and I know you have a big heart. :wink: 
xxx


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

Come on everybody only a month to go, lets reach the target , over 41,000 members, lets get that last £ 1237.87


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I have recently "given away" a couple of items on the forum.
In return asking members to make a contribution to the fund, rather than a payment..
This seems a nice way to dispose of small value goods, earn money for the cause plus make both the receiver and giver of the item feel like they have both contributed... :thumbright:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I understand that the total shown on the home page is lagging behind the actual total.


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

Well Merry Xmas & a Happy New Year everybody. 2009 is nearly over but haven,t we forgotton something........................................The Macmilan Appeal is still £ 1228.41 short of the target figure( 60% complete) come on every body lets have a last minute push to reach the target. These nurses do such a good job, Think of Peter & all the good work they did for him & his family Thanks very much

chris


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

I've been meaning to make a donation. Other than Paypal what options are there for donating? I do have a Paypal account but I haven't used it for about 3 years and can't remember my details.


Chris


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

bump, bump, bump


Chris


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Payment*



ChrisandJohn said:


> I've been meaning to make a donation. Other than Paypal what options are there for donating? I do have a Paypal account but I haven't used it for about 3 years and can't remember my details.
> 
> Chris


Send a cheque to Tina (TinaGlen) the Charity Rep

TM


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Payment*



teemyob said:


> ChrisandJohn said:
> 
> 
> > I've been meaning to make a donation. Other than Paypal what options are there for donating? I do have a Paypal account but I haven't used it for about 3 years and can't remember my details.
> ...


Thanks. Would that be made out to Motorhome Facts?

Chris


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Chris - try a Pm to Tina to sort out the arrangements. I think that there is a way of doing card paymnet as well.


----------

